# Modding 2xKL3 and KL6 assistance



## StephanTM (Jun 17, 2009)

Greetings from Norway;

I have 2 x KL3s and a KL6 (all HAIII) heads available for modding (not in use) and was wondering if there is anyone on the forum doing this on request? Regarding type of modding, open for cool suggestiones, own modding skills is non-existing. ;-) 

Appreciate any tips , PM/Email ([email protected]). 

Best regards,

/stephan
www.lightman.no


----------



## milkyspit (Jun 17, 2009)

StephanTM said:


> Greetings from Norway;
> 
> I have 2 x KL3s and a KL6 (all HAIII) heads available for modding (not in use) and was wondering if there is anyone on the forum doing this on request? Regarding type of modding, open for cool suggestiones, own modding skills is non-existing. ;-)
> 
> ...




Stephan, I work on those quite a bit, and could mod them if you wish. There are some photos of previous work in the *Milky Eye Candy Thread* and *Project-M Thread*... those would be good places to start. Let me know what you might like to do... you can send me PM (private message) here on the forum, or email to...







Hope this helps.


----------

